
BlackBerry sues Twitter for patent infringement - zachguo
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/28/blackberry-sues-twitter-for-patent-infringement.html
======
zachguo
Case Detail Link:
[https://portal.unifiedpatents.com/litigation/California%20Ce...](https://portal.unifiedpatents.com/litigation/California%20Central%20District%20Court/case/2:19-cv-01444)

